# be careful! It happens to the best.



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

maybe not work safe only due to coarse language.  i was upset after it happened.

i have done this thousands of times before, got me on this one, just a riendly warning.

www.madmasons.com/stinkfinger.html


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 4, 2006)

I've seen better hamburger in a skillet, than that finger!

Hmmm a shaper doesnt stop for wood, and you think it should stop for a soft finger?  
Are ya sure you didnt have any of them cold ones "before" you started using that piece of machinery? 

I would try Ninetendo for more hand eye coordination...Sure beats losing a few digits!  Be glad it wasnt the old table saw, doing a slash and nub job on ya

I wish you well there, and I will pray for you...

Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate...

Jesse


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (May 5, 2006)

sorry about the page you viewed, it's since been edited.

Well, it healed better than was expected. It looks pretty good at this point.  I will post updated pics when i get a chance.  

woodworkingmenace, not sure what you're after, but after twenty thousand hours of professional high-end furniture-cabinet making,  and a few thousand for fun, I've become familiar with knives, perhaps too familiar.

At least now I can again high-five a denver bronco player after I complete his $100K+ kitchen. (I won't admit to doing work for nugget's).

Again, friendly reminder, respect and understand your equipment.


----------



## Bridgewater (May 5, 2006)

Edited or not, That wakes you up, and makes you think I dont wana be the next!!! Some were in many places today some folks will have that hard ship, or be worse off!!!

Safty first.
Bob


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 6, 2006)

Actually, it reminded me of the time that my brother in law and I were drinking, and fishing.  I wanted to cut down a door with my radial arm saw, and he wanted to go fishing instead, so, I  relented if he would help me afterwards.

We got to drinking and fishing and proceeded to catch fish and get drunk. Now, me, I was still wanting to get that door done and he crashed out on me, so, I grabbed the door like some idiot, and started to muscle it across that saw, trying by myself to cut it.  

Needless to say, it bound up a few times and stopped.  So, I'm there hitting the reset button on the motor, and after a few more tries, it stops for awhile, having been heatted up sufficiently due to binding by a drunken nut!

Well, I then proceed for the last time to keep hitting the reset button, getting a bit lazy and holding onto the saw for support...(yep, still feeling the beer), and then after about two minutes or so, it finally KICKS ON!  WHIZZZ....

OUCH!!  Saw goes right across the entire finger section and leaves a nice gash in everything but the thumb!  Nasty business, but, still carrying on, like a real trooper, I quickly whip my handkerchief out and bind it up and finish the door.  Door looked like it was butchered, but I didnt care much after that, just slapped it on the hinges and then got some concrete and mixed it and made a 3 inch threshold along it so that the wind wouldnt come through.

Then I went up stairs to wait for the wife to get back home and receive my "just rewards" as she verbally abused me for being such a nit-wit and moron...(Yea, we know its coming when we do silly stuff like that).

I still bear the scars across the fingers and have since given up drinking


So, there wasnt any "hidden agenda", it just brought back memories of my follies and foolishness and I pray that no one else has to suffer through stupidity as I have done.  But, as you say, after so many thousands of hours, carelessness does sort of creep in, because it becomes "route" and almost so common that you cant suspect that it will come back and "bite" you for some silly thing that you've done thousands of times over, eh?


Jesse


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (May 6, 2006)

woodworkingmenace said:
			
		

> I pray that no one else has to suffer through stupidity as I have done.  But, as you say, after so many thousands of hours, carelessness does sort of creep in, because it becomes "route" and almost so common that you cant suspect that it will come back and "bite" you for some silly thing that you've done thousands of times over, eh?
> Jesse



I knew we were on the same page  

Just a friendly visual reminder for the exact reasons jesse mentioned folks.


----------

